# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  II Российский конкурс юных пианистов  имени Л.А.Хвиливицкой 6 апреля 2013г.

## evrf

*II Российский конкурс юных пианистов

имени Л.А.Хвиливицкой

        6 апреля 2013г.*
В конкурсе принимают участие учащиеся фортепианных отделений ДМШ и ДШИ.

2. Конкурс проводится по трем возрастным группам:
Младшая – до 9 лет
Средняя – 10-12 лет
Старшая  - 13-16 лет
Возраст участника определяется на 15 марта 2013 г. и подтверждается копией свидетельства о рождении или копией паспорта.

Цели и задачи:

    Выявление и поддержка ярких и одаренных учащихся, владеющих разнообразными формами концертного исполнительства.
    Повышение  исполнительского мастерства и развитие творческого потенциала юных исполнителей.
    Обмен инновационным педагогическим опытом.
    Привлечение внимания общественности к вопросам необходимости музыкального образования детей, творческого воспитания  личности подрастающего поколения.подробности на сайте  http://skriabin-school.ru/konkursy-f...l-hvilivickoy/

----------

